#ubuntu-cloud 2011-06-13
<koolhead11> hi all
<koolhead11> kim0,
<kim0> koolhead11: hey man
<koolhead11> how are you?
<kim0> Je suis tres bien .. et vouz
<daker> niemeyer, yo
<niemeyer> daker: Hey
<daker> PM ?
<niemeyer> daker: Sure
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-06-14
<kim0> morning everyone
<koohead11> hi kim0
<koohead11> kim0, ping
<kim0> koohead11: hey
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-06-15
<Kyle__> Trying to build an  ubuntu desktop image.  I need some help with the bootdisk/rootdisk part I think
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-06-16
<ericbarnes> Has any one seen any example of a cloud init script to auto mount a drive on startup?
<kim0> ericbarnes: hey there .. u mean add entry to fstab? if you, bzr branch lp:cloud-init .. you will find in the examples directory an example doing just that, and perhaps executing mount -a at the end
<ericbarnes> kim0 Thanks. Been looking at this one but I guess I am not understanding - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cloud-init-dev/cloud-init/trunk/view/head:/doc/examples/cloud-config.txt
<ericbarnes> Manually mounting I did it like this:
<ericbarnes> echo "/dev/sdk  /vol  ext3     noatime  0 0" >> /etc/fstab - mkdir /vol - mount /vol
<ericbarnes> So I was trying to convert that but I am sure this isn't right
<ericbarnes> mounts: [/dev/sdk, /vol, ext3, "noatime,nobootwait", "0", "0"]
<flaccid> replace - with ; heh
<ericbarnes> Yea sorry. Just put them on one line for pasting :)
<flaccid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CloudInit
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-06-17
<codec> any hints on debugging why euca wont start instances any more? none of the logs gives anything useful
<koolhead11> codec, can you check if all services are running?
<codec> everything's up
<koolhead11> codec, have you sourced eucarc
<koolhead11> before running the command
<koolhead11> just asking in case
<codec> yes, i'm running eucatools as root on the CC/NC/SC (all on one box) at the moment
<koolhead11> you have to source eucarc file before running any euca-describe-instances
<koolhead11> or any eura related command
<codec> i did
<codec> the commands work fine, the problem is not in the tools
<codec> my instances stay pending and get terminated after timeout
<codec> to me it looks like the CC is not talking to the NC, although i see that it fetches resource info and everything from it
<smoser> codec, you may well have more luck in #eucalyptus
<smoser> ah, and now i see you've already asked there also. fwiw, the majority of the eucalyptus employees will come on on US/Pacific time (where it is 3:24 am)
<codec> smoser: thx.. i'll try it again later.. i'm in CEST :/ (12:30pm)
<javed> hi
<javed> hi guys I am a complete newbie from india
<gholms> How does one register hvm images in ec2?
<Kyle__> Why would an ubuntu-provided vm not work after installing a few packages?
<erichammond> Kyle__: You'll probably need to provide more information and details about what you did and what "not work" means if you want help.
<Kyle__> erichammond: I mounted the image loopback, bind mounted proc sys and dev, chrooted, apt-get installed a bunch of build-tools, umounted it, and followed the bundle and upload instructions on the eucalyptus webpage.
<Kyle__> Every time I try to start it, with or without a key, it dies before ever go to "running" state.
<erichammond> Kyle: I've never used Eucalyptus, but those details should help if anybody here has time to help.
<erichammond> I'd recommend eliminating steps until it works to see where it goes wrong.  In fact, you might start by doing almost nothing to make sure the base image and your upload process is correct, then start adding steps.
<erichammond> Normal divide and conquer debugging.
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-06-18
<Kyle__> Well, before I head out for the week, I'll point out that uec is ubuntu's packaged eucalyptus, and when loading/running/terminating images from the command line, it's used identically as stock eucalpytus.
<thearcproject> HELP!!
<thearcproject> ive accidently unsynced a folder and lost all my ~Documents
<Ianster_guy> Will Eucalyptus work beyond 2015 or should I  switch to openstack.
<thearcproject> is there a specific irc for ubuntu-one?
<Ianster_guy> I don't see one in the channel list
<thearcproject> cheers!
